# New Lights,Electron Stimulated Luminescenceâ¢ Lighting Technology



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

20 bucks each,10,000 hour
http://www.vu1corporation.com/technology/

Overview

Electron Stimulated Luminescenceâ¢ (ESL) Lighting Technology is an entirely new, energy efficient lighting technology. It uses accelerated electrons to stimulate phosphor to create light, making the surface of the bulb âglowâ. ESL technology creates the same light quality as an incandescent but is up to 70% more energy efficient, lasting up to 5 times longer than incandescent and contributing to the reduction of greenhouse gas emissions. There is no use of the neurotoxin Mercury (Hg) in the lighting process.

With this technology, Vu1 has developed its first light bulb that received UL certification in October 2010: the R30 ESL bulb, a direct replacement for the 65W incandescent flood bulb which is virtually indistinguishable from this traditional lamp it replaces and, unlike CFLs, is mercury-free.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Looks good on paper. ( but they do note: _data represents the latest target specifications for the Vu1 ESL R-30 Reflector Flood. Independent laboratory testing and standards testing from Underwriters Laboratories will result in formal published specifications of Vu1&#8217;s final production bulbs_ ) 

2700-4000K range, which is good temp range for "white" light. Hours are decent. Instant on....good 19.5 watts...almost twice the watts of the Cree LR-6 can lights I use now ( 10.5w ), but far cheaper.....19.95 vs 65 bucks. Lumens per watt 30, Cree LR6 is 62 , but about the same overall since this bulb uses twice the wattage.

I'd have to say I'd try them when I don't have to buy a minimum of 8, and they have a US distributor.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

These look pretty cool too.

http://www.metaefficient.com/leds/liquidfilled-led-light-bulbs-360-degrees-light.html

Im GLAD Edison and his Flintstone tech are OUTTA HERE! The replacements will leave em in the dust. And get just as cheap,just like the end of the CRT TV and the prices falling thru the floor for the replacement tech.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

With 50,000 hour life, 10.5watts power, BRIGHT as the dickens, the Cree LR-6 is already cheaper than CFL's if you do the long term math.

I was impressed enough to spend 1,000 bucks on bulbs for my house. I honestly figure they will last my lifetime, using them a few hours/day.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

We use cfl's but I never got comfortable with the mercury problem and disposal. I like the sound of these ESLs! I hope they license production out because at 3 million or so bulbs made in Europe they might be difficult to get here. Or they could open a nice Canadian factory!!  Be kind to the old flintstone bulbs Booboo they're still useful as heat lamps


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

How comfortable are the LED lights Andy? They are tempting but they seem as bright as you say and I wonder if I'd find them too much.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Ross said:


> Be kind to the old flintstone bulbs Booboo they're still useful as heat lamps


 That is very true,guess the infra reds will still be around,also spotlights are staying arent they?

I will hold off a couple years for white LED price to drop thru floor,its already been a nice drop over last few years,when the point price break happens,woohoo!
__________________


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Cant delete posts,eh?Didnt need this one.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Well, Ross.....you can put a dimmer on them, or install less of them I guess.

But yeah, we're REALLY pleased with them.

Our kitchen remodel I'm finishing up, we had 3 sets of 4' tube florescent lights ( 2-40w tubes in each), which was 6x40w ( plus some more I think for the ballasts....they get pretty warm, so they MUST be using a fair amount of power ) = 240watts, replaced by 10 Cree LED's @ 10.5w each = 105w. Less than 1/2, and really, probably 1/3.....and WAY better light !


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

TnAndy said:


> Well, Ross.....you can put a dimmer on them, or install less of them I guess.
> 
> But yeah, we're REALLY pleased with them.
> 
> Our kitchen remodel I'm finishing up, we had 3 sets of 4' tube florescent lights ( 2-40w tubes in each), which was 6x40w ( plus some more I think for the ballasts....they get pretty warm, so they MUST be using a fair amount of power ) = 240watts, replaced by 10 Cree LED's @ 10.5w each = 105w. Less than 1/2, and really, probably 1/3.....and WAY better light !


Hi,
In our cathedral ceiling kitchen we have 6 of the RL30 style reflector floods about 13 ft off the floor. They are now 15 watt CFLs (65 watt incandescent equivalent). I'm wondering if I could replace all 6 with 4 of the Cree LED's? Do the Crees have a fairly wide light pattern?

We have actually had as many as 2 of the 6 cfl's burn out, and the lighting with the remaining 4 did not really seem that bad, so I'm thinking if the Crees put out more light than a 15 watt CFL that 4 might be fine?

I'm getting tired of getting the 14 ft ladder out to replace the "long life" CFLs -- would be nice not to have 50K hour LEDs.

Gary


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Gary,

They do have a pretty good light pattern. We were unsure how many of them to put in when we re-did our kitchen, so we may have "over done" it, but we like a lot of light when working in the kitchen. The room itself is about 16 x 20, and we scattered the 10 in the ceiling at random.

But also put 100w of LED under cabinet lighting around one side to make that countertop more "appealing" to work on, and two more of the LR6 recessed lights over the kitchen sink ( both of those on separate switches from the overhead lights ), and then there are 4 halogen spots in the new hood over the cooktop.

( All the cabinet work, trim is out of my shop, from red oak cut and milled on our farm, by the way )


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks Andy,

Beautiful job on the kitchen, and the lighting does look great.

We are going to try it with 4 of the Cree's and see how that works out -- can always add a couple more if need be.

Gary


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks Gary. I think you'll like them.

We started with 2 over the vanity sink in the master bath ( has 2 recessed lights over it ). Originally had 2-65w incandesent, til I went into energy cutting mode couple years back, and put 2 -18w CFL's in. But my wife complained the whole time about the warm up time, and the lack/color of the light. So, after seeing the Cree lights at a local home show, we gave two of them a try there.....WOWWWW.....what a difference ! 10.5w and 50% more light ( or seems like it, anyway ) and the right "color" light...warm white, not cool bluish/white.

Convinced us.

Best price I found when I bought ours was 1000bulbs.com


----------

